# Democratic convention



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I watched much of the Democratic convention tonight. If Michelle means what she says then I can only think that poor fool Obama. She said many of the right things, but -------- I couldn't believe that she ment them. I couldn't because I think Obama is an intelligent person and could not do all the wrong things he does through foolish decisions. It was just to much to good to believe. What she said contradicted her actions. Like respecting everyone, even republicans, and not forgetting where they came from, etc. She said she was fortunate to see much of America. In reality she was fortunate to live like a queen spending about ten million tax dollars seeing much of the world. She may not have forgotten where she came from, but she has forgotten who she left behind. Or does she want to give them what you earned?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree. 
Socialist ideology shoved down our throats with Chicago political thuggery isn't foolishness. 
To say it's seditious may be a stretch,,,but it definitely diminishing us as a nation.
As for Michelle,,,she's a skunk, but in all deference :lol: ,,,without the white stripe.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see that after being criticized for taking something about Israel (Jerusalem the capitol or something) and God out of their platform they decided to vote on it. The vote was clearly for leaving it out, but the guy said ok it looks like it passes. The headline this morning on Drudge: "THEY BOOED PUTTING GOD BACK! "



> Dems Ram 'God' and Jerusalem Back into Platform...
> VIDEO...
> Delegates at convention boo, hiss, jeer...
> REPORT: Obama had seen language prior to convention 'but did not seek to change it'...
> ...


http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government ... God-Israel

I think their big problem with God and Christianity is that they both set moral standards. Speaking of moral standards what was the ladies name that wanted her birth control paid for? Sandra Fluke I think. She said the only reason conservatives are against it is because they don't need it. Not as much as her evidently. What a circus. Many know what to say, but don't mean it. They talk about the value of working, but destroy jobs and encourage welfare. What they want is government dependence. It's a grasp for power.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Having listened to Bill this AM, the big phony, he almost convinced me!
I have a feeling a lot of independents will be sucked in by his truths, half truths, and outright lies.
Guess I'll have to hold my nose and vote for Berg,,,cuz Obama just might win.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Slick Willie could convince many independents that up is down, the sun comes up in the west, the earth really is flat, and Obama loves America.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I really think that the fact they needed to vote show's a lot about the one's that run the democrat party!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Having listened to Barrack this AM, the big liar, he almost convinced me!
If he doesn't get a second term,,, It'll surprise the hell out of me.
The only way to stop this socialist is Republican control of the House and Senate and that my friends is a sad commentary
because it will mean the dumbing down of America is complete.
Hopefully,,, it's just my cynicism getting the best of me once again. :wink:


----------

